

Legalize Corn - print
http://legalizecorn.com/
What if:<p>1) corn were the #1 cash crop in the U.S. (instead of #2), and 
2) corn were illegal (instead of legal).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;legalizecorn.com&#x2F;2013-07-19-about.html
======
conroy
For anyone confused, this is a parody article. The main premise seems to be
"What if we treated all plants the way we treat cannabis?"

Nike ran a very similar campaign in the late 90's that asked a similar
question: What if we treated all athletes the way we treat skateboarders?

Running
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM8LZdDzs-8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM8LZdDzs-8)

Tennis
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYYpcCDSMz0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYYpcCDSMz0)

Golf
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHsemRRvVrM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHsemRRvVrM)

------
Yourfags
...corn? What? The yellow stuff I eat at dinner??

~~~
seszett
Well, this seems to be a kind parody, or an argument in favour of legalising
cannabis by drawing a comparison with corn.

I don't understand the point, though, since apart from being flowering plants,
they have little in common at any level, it seems to me.

Edit - by the way, before clicking the link I was thinking it was going to be
an article about GM corn, or something like that.

~~~
print
The table on the "about" page explains the commonality.

[http://legalizecorn.com/2013-07-19-about.html](http://legalizecorn.com/2013-07-19-about.html)

